# .22 Rifles



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been looking at a new .22 and noticed Cabela's ad for a Mossberg for $100. How good is the gun? They also have a Ruger with a scope for $240. Which is the better gun, disregarding the one has a scope included? Thanks


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have shot a bunch of .22 and there are competition grades and then just plain rifles. I can say an old one that has been shot for 60 years still tags the target with precision. I have done competition shooting where you use peep sights but for plinking around, I would say a small front bead sight and a narrow V back sight will be accurate (unlike a big block sight that gives too much error on the target).

A scope is a different issue obviously. From all the ones I have shot, they all seem very good with short and long barrels. Unless someone just makes a junk rifle you should be able to stack shots at 50 or 100 feet. I have not run across any.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ive always been a big fan of the Remmy 597. Great gun (lousy trigger) and more accurate right off the shelf than standard 10/22, although with some money you can really tweak your 10/22. But for the cost of that you can get a Savage heavy barrel 17 hmr (on top of the Remington) that is as accurate, if not more accurate than a "accurized" 10/22 and give you reach well beyond 100yds.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Without a doubt, I'd go with the Ruger..


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Definitly get a ruger 10/22 now and buy a couple 25 round mags before obama gets in and bans the big clips. Or get a lever action. I like my henry lever but others on this forum have had mixed results with there henrys.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw that one at Cabelas on Saturday; asked to see it and the counter man asked if I was seriuos and just laughed. He said that they are absolute junk FWIW. I am looking top get a 10/22 based on numerous recommendations; I really like that there are so many accessories for them. This one is pretty cool


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Without a doubt, I'd go with the Ruger..


Ditto on the Ruger.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Has the guy at cabelas even shot the mossberg? I have one and love it. Shoots just fine and only $100 fits the budget. I would have gotten a ruger if I had the cash when I got mine last year but you get what you can afford. I love when people bash something they don't know just cause it's not "the best" in their heads.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Has the guy at cabelas even shot the mossberg? I have one and love it. Shoots just fine and only $100 fits the budget. I would have gotten a ruger if I had the cash when I got mine last year but you get what you can afford. I love when people bash something they don't know just cause it's not "the best" in their heads.


Easy there stimmie78......the question Steveb was asking was, *'Which is the better gun ?'*

The budget question was never asked. I personally don't care for either one of them, but in my opinion the Ruger is the better of the two. And reading your post, _you would have gotten a ruger if you would have had the cash_......what's the beef ? :?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Has the guy at cabelas even shot the mossberg? I have one and love it. Shoots just fine and only $100 fits the budget. I would have gotten a ruger if I had the cash when I got mine last year but you get what you can afford. I love when people bash something they don't know just cause it's not "the best" in their heads.


I felt it for about 20 seconds and could quickly see what he meant; he mentioned that many of them are returned for numerous types of problems, similar to the one and only time I bought a cheap rifle; you truly get what you pay for, if you can't afford it, simply wait; that has been my experience; I did not mean offense towards what your budget may be; if you like it, why do you care what he thinks?


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I'll save for the Ruger.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an OLD single shot .22 that was bought the week I was born and was given to me on my 10th birthday. I had already put thousand of rounds through it before that red letter day, but from that point it was _*MINE.*_
Wouldn't trade it for the world.
If you are looking for just a plinking or screwing around rifle, go with what you like and can afford. If you are looking for a hunter, spend more money and get a decent one. A single shot will help your accuracy as you don't have the luxury of a full clip of rounds to make up for lack of skill. :twisted:

Of the two rifles mentioned, I have NO experience whatsoever with the Mossberg and therefore am not entitled to an opinion. I like my Mossberg 835 okay, but not the same thing.

Many years ago, I knew some guys who went out and bought the 10-22. MY accuracy with my single shot put down bunches more bunnies than their spray and pray mentality, and I always made sure they knew it. :twisted:

They also had a variety of problems with their guns that required one return, two trips to the gunsmith, and eventually a purchase of after market "upgrades" that more than doubled the original cost of the guns.

Back then these guns could have been easily referred to as JUNK.
I have no recent experience with them to go by, but the fact that there are so many of them around and so many companies selling aftermarket pluses and minuses for them tells me that they must be good guns.
That is of course assuming that people are upgrading them because they LOVE them and not because it is necessary to even use them as it was with my friends guns. 

So go with what fits you and your lifestyle best. I have heard that marlin .22's can be very good too, but again that is hearsay on my part as I have not shot them.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just noticed this thread- So did any of you brave that mess at the gun counter on Friday morning for that POS Mossberg? They must have sold 250-300 of them by noon, and all the apps to buy them were gone by 7:30. The rest of us who bought anything other than that stupid .22 were stuck waiting in line for the other 300 people to get their .22. IT WAS A MESS!!!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Steveb said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I think I'll save for the Ruger.


I think you will be happy with your decision. Keep an eye on the ads. Big 5 and Cabela's, and even Sportsman's Warehouse have them on sale numerous times throughout the year. Cabela's tends to have some cooler package deals and nicer models, but you can usually find a decent price on a basic rifle at many places. For an auto, it is hard to beat the 10/22. It is by far the most easily accessorized .22 out there, but use a little caution because some of that aftermarket stuff is pure crap. I really like the Marlin Model 60 too, but a lot of people prefer the detachable magazine of the Ruger 10/22 over the tubular magazine of the Marlin.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lycan said:


> Steveb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info guys. I think I'll save for the Ruger.
> ...


i would not overlook the marlin. i had a 10/22 when i was a kid and had nothin but problems with it. my dad bought me a marlin auto it has done me great since then. I also have a little single shot marlin that will outshoot any auto out there. that is on whistle pigs anyways


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I also have a Marlin auto....fastest auto I've ever seen. But it seems real particular about what type of ammo I run through it. Any idea's ?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i have to shoot coated bullets through mine. it doesn't like the blazer rounds


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

*Marlin Model 60 SB*










I got this little Marlin in 2001 when my girls were wanting hunters safety classes.

It holds 14 in the tubular magazine. I just buy the bulk ammo for it. Whatever is the best price. The last I got was Federal Hollow Point 22 LR. The wife and I put 100 or more through it when we go shoot. It is a fun gun to plink with, and accurate. This rifle has been faultless.

I haven't had hands on of either of the guns you asked about, but can recommend this Marlin.

I will go with those who said, "save for what you really want". You will be happier in the long haul.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice, I like the stainless. I will say this about my Marlin vs. my Ruger. The Marlin is a lot less picky with ammo. My 10/22 won't cycle anything that isn't coated, and even then it prefers high velocity ammo. Stingers will shoot out of the factory mags, but not out of my Butler Creek mags, so I usually stick to Velocitors with the Ruger.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I never had any luck with my 10/22 as far as ammo and or clips. I finally got rid of it. I own the Marlin, a Taurus/Rossi pump shorty .22 . Both seem to be good guns.

The Marlin I own looks just like yours James......when I find the shells it like to eat, it does really well. I just can't ever remember which bullets they are !! :? ...... I guess I don't shoot it enough.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I forgot to mention, the girls outshot the boys. That was fun.

I too used a 22 single shot as a youngster. It was Dad's and I still have it. 
I never bought another 22 until the girls wanted hunters safety. It seems 
you are more apt to learn to shoot accurately with a single shot. It puts
the pressure on to make that first shot count.

When I was 16, I worked for a man who had a Remington bolt action repeater 
with a tubular magazine. He let me take it for the whole summer. Now I really 
liked that rifle. You never had to worry about it cycling. I don't know if these 
are still available on the market, but you couldn't go wrong with this either.

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=91387

Check this out. Also you may enjoy looking at all the 22s they have. They
sure have a bunch listed.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

If it were a deer rifle or elk rifle I'd say take your time save and get the better one... but its a 22 the 100 dollar mossberg will treat you just fine so long as you maintain it and take care of it... The Ruger no doubt is a better gun but its double the price... I have a savage that my old man bought me for a $100 I put a scope on it and clean it regularly its as accurate as both my brother and cousins ruger's.... its just as much fun to shoot and chambers the rounds through just fine havent had any problems with it and have put a couple boxes of the 500 round value packs through it...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would say the Ruger 10/22 is the better choice but don't know about the mossberg. I have had the same 22 for 17 years a Rossi pump modeled after the original winchester pump. I couldn't break this gun if I tried love it. But you can't by them anymore. I have owned a rem 597 and I hated it I took it out rabbit hunting and the clips kept falling out I lost 3 clips in the field I sold it as soon as I could. I have a Marlin 22 mag model 25 that is a great gun also but don't know about the 22lr probably the same.


----------



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

I would second the Remington 597. I have one in 22 mag that will put them almost touching each other at 50 yards, bone stock out of the box.
I have a 10/22 that while not as accurate, it shoots any brand pretty darn good! never had a malfunction and I've used it for coonhuntin so it has been abused really badly....come to think of it, I don't think I've ever cleaned it either.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gotta love the 10/22. Lots of after market things you can do to it and make it your own. Plus bananna clips are a definite plus for plinking and bunny hunting


----------

